# Ständig Standbilder in WoW



## Junglist2009 (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

also ich habe folgendes problem: 
Mein Bild friert plötzlich ein und kann nichts merh machen weder strg+alt+entf noch komm ich ins windows mit der windows taste. 
Hilft nur noch ein drücken des reset knopfes. 
Habe bereits Pc formatiert, windows neu draufgespielt, wow komplett neuinstalliert. 

Habs mit und ohne addons versucht, jedoch kommt nach einiger zeit immer wieder ein standbild. 
gpu und cpu laufen im ganz normalen bereich dachte das es durch überhitzung kommt.. 

kollege meinte das es evtl mit meiner rechner konfiguration zusammen hängt. er meinte das mein netzteil nicht ausreichen würde und es dadurch zu diesen standbildern kommt. 

habe den rechner jetzt seid ca. 2 monaten und die standbilder seid ca. ner woche vorher lief alles ganz normal und stabil. 

hier mal meine daten zum rechner: 


Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit 
CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition 
Grafik: XFX GeForce 9500GT 1gb ram 
RAM: 4 GB weiss leider gerade nicht welche marke 
kein moddingzubehör 
netzteil: Xilence 420 Watt 
Mainboard: Asus M4A77TD PRO 

wär nett wenn jemand weiter weiss.. 


greetz


----------



## Talismaniac (24. Januar 2010)

Dein netzteil is schon so ziemlich schwach. überwach mal deine temperatur während du spielst. Eventuell wird dein PC zu warm und friert deshalb ein.

edit: ah sowas ähnliches hast du jah eh schon geschrieben, tut mir leid, bin grad erst aufgestanden. Trotzdem würd ich darauf tippen.


----------



## Leiko (24. Januar 2010)

Tippe auch mal aufs Netzteil. Also nen 550W netzteil würd ich dir schon ans herz legen.


----------



## Enyalios (24. Januar 2010)

Um zu sehen ob es mit WoW zusammenhängt würd ich mal nen Stresstest mit dem PC machen und den 1-2 Stunden laufen lassen, alternativ während dessen nen Film gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Friert der PC auch da ein liegt der Fehler wohl wirklich an einer Komponente, aber WoW ist dann man aus dem Schneider.

Edit: Spiele auch mit 420er Netzteil (NoName) und hab keine Probleme trotz ähnlichem Technikstand des PC´s.


----------



## schäubli (24. Januar 2010)

Talismaniac schrieb:


> Dein netzteil is schon so ziemlich schwach. überwach mal deine temperatur während du spielst. Eventuell wird dein PC zu warm und friert deshalb ein.
> 
> edit: ah sowas ähnliches hast du jah eh schon geschrieben, tut mir leid, bin grad erst aufgestanden. Trotzdem würd ich darauf tippen.


#
überprüf mal deinen kühler @ te

an dich talismaniac: deine signatur ist kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Junglist2009 (24. Januar 2010)

die kühler sind alle komplett sauber gemacht worden.
ich kann auch ohne probleme filme gucken oder andere spiele spielen, da bleibt das bild nicht stehen.

temp. von der grafikkarte liegt immer bei 50°


----------



## X-orzist (24. Januar 2010)

Am Netzteil sollte es normal nicht liegen, den dein System sollte ca. 250 - 270 Watt Gesamtleistungsaufnahme unter Volllast haben. Somit kommt man mit einem 420 Watt Netzteil noch gut zurecht.

Ich Tippe ehr auf ein Problem zwischen Speicher + Mobo ... gerade AM3 - Plattformen sind sehr empfindlich bei der Auswahl des Ram. Schau bei Asus auf der Webseite welcher Ram auf dem Mobo geprüft läuft und vergleiche diese Liste mit dem von Dir verwendeten Ram.

Vielleicht hilft auch ein Bios - Update und das richtige Timing + V-Core setzen des Speichers.


----------



## mgpiller (24. Januar 2010)

Denke auch dein Netzteil ist zu schwach.

Allein CPU (140Watt) und Grafikkarte (230Watt) kommen zusammen auf 370 Watt laut Hersteller Power-Sheet.
Festplatte ca. 30 Watt pro Platte.
Maus, Tastatur ca. 10 Watt
Mainboard ca. 20 Watt. Pro Ram-Riegel ca. 8 Watt. 	

so kann man beibleiben mit jeglicher eingebauter und angestöpselter Hardware


----------



## Bergerdos (24. Januar 2010)

Die vom Hersteller angegebenen Werte sind Maximalwerte unter Vollast, WOW braucht bei dem System mit Sicherheit nicht mal 20% der CPU und die Grafikkarte hat sicher auch noch einige Reserven.
Ein Netzteil kann auch mal kurzzeitig (also unter eine Sekunde) etwas mehr aushalten und die Tastatur die 10 Watt braucht will ich mal sehen.
Die Festplatten werden auch nicht zu 100% der Zeit gleichzeitig Dauerzugriffe tätigen...

Ich hab ein 400 W Netzteil bei einem ähnlichen System (halt ein Athlon X2 6000+) und ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## Afroranger (24. Januar 2010)

mgpiller schrieb:


> Denke auch dein Netzteil ist zu schwach.
> 
> Allein CPU (140Watt) und Grafikkarte (230Watt) kommen zusammen auf 370 Watt laut Hersteller Power-Sheet.
> Festplatte ca. 30 Watt pro Platte.
> ...



Es liegt ganz bestimmt nicht am Netzteil.Ich weiß nicht wie du 230Watt für die Grafikkarte kommst.Die 9500gt verbraucht unter Volllast 75 Watt.
Die Grafikkarte wird niemals bei WoW unter Volllast laufen.Und der Prozessor verbraucht auch unter Volllast (was er bei WoW niemals erreichen wird!) 95 Watt.


----------



## Xartoss (24. Januar 2010)

manchmal kommt es auch vor, das ein netzteil schwach wird ....




iss mir vor 2-3 wochen passiert ... gleiche symptome ... lags usw .... später dann wie bei überhitzung einfach PC aus ....




die +12v seite hat nur 11.4v  gebracht ... alle werte ca 0.5v unter den angegebenen ....

war n 550W supersilence was ca 4 jahre alt war 

neues netteil 450W , erstma zum testen und geht alles wieder super ....


----------



## Afroranger (24. Januar 2010)

Man sollte beim Netzteil auch nicht sparen wenn man sich einen neuen PC holt.
Es wird früher oder später zu Problemen führen.


----------



## CptNemo (24. Januar 2010)

so wie du schreibst vermute ich auch, dass es eher ein hardwarkonflikt ist. wenn man nicht wirklich weißt, was die ursache ist, hilft meist ein teilequertausch (RAM,CPU, Festplatte, Graka, Board, Netzteil). 
daher tausch deine speicherriegel mal aus und teste das system. wenn das problem noch besteht, packst den speicher zurück und tauschst die festplatte. bis du letztendlich alles durch hast und genau eine ursache benennen kannst.

weiß ja nicht ob du die stromsparoption eingeschalten hast, vielleicht hakt es ja daran. manche systeme haben da probleme mit.

mach dein gehäuse mal auf und entstaube ordentlich. selten können auch ungünstig platzierte staubpartikel spannungsbrücken erzeugen.

netzteil würde ich fast verneinen, da ich selber ne gtx 250 sowie diverse externe peripherie angeschlossen habe bei 420W Netzteil. aber nicht ausschließen, da netzteil nicht gleich netzteil ist. jedoch ist es eher unwarscheinlich, dass du alles zur gleichen zeit unter max. last betreibst.


----------



## HugoBoss24 (24. Januar 2010)

wieso sollte es am netzteil liegen wenn der TE doch schreibt das er andere spiele spielen kann und auch filme ansehen kann ohne jegliches problem. es passiert ihm nur bei wow.


----------



## TheDoggy (24. Januar 2010)

Ich hab bei ziemlich ähnlichen (fast den gleichen, bis auf andere GraKa -> HD5850) Komponenten nen 530W Pure Power-Netzteil von  be quiet! drin. Und läuft alles super. Nur als Anregung, falls es wirklich am Netzteil liegt. :x


----------



## Xartoss (24. Januar 2010)

ich meinte *KANN* sein ...

war bei mir auch so ...

counterstrike, UT, Filme ... gieng....

WoW lags , DC usw ...

das war der anfang ^^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-orzist (24. Januar 2010)

mgpiller schrieb:


> Denke auch dein Netzteil ist zu schwach.
> 
> Allein CPU (140Watt) und Grafikkarte (230Watt) kommen zusammen auf 370 Watt laut Hersteller Power-Sheet.
> Festplatte ca. 30 Watt pro Platte.
> ...



vollkommen fail.

1.der CPU verbraucht max unter Vollast 95 Watt ^^ und nicht wie von dir angegeben 140 Watt, selbst wenn man bei diesem Prozessor den 4. Kern freischaltet, so kommt man auf einen TPD von 125 Watt unter volllast.

2. die Graphikkarte verbraucht unter Volllast max. 75 Watt, da sie über keinen seperaten Stromanschluss verfügt und die PCI-X 2.0 Spezifikation somit nur 75 Watt zuläßt die über den Bus bereitgestellt werden können.

3. zu den anderen von dir aus der Luft gegriffenen Werten sag ich mal lieber nix.


----------



## Curvatura (24. Januar 2010)

Leiko schrieb:


> Tippe auch mal aufs Netzteil. Also nen 550W netzteil würd ich dir schon ans herz legen.



Kannst du das auch irgendwie begründen? Wenn die Leistung des Netzgeräts nichts ausreichen würde, würde entweder die Sicherung in diesem durchbrennen oder eventuell durch Spitzen der gesamte Rechner einfrieren oder wie auch immer. Sicherlich nicht ein einzelnes Spiel. Was die Leistungsangabe des Netzgeräts aussagt weisst du doch noch sicherlich aus deinem Physikunterricht oder?

Bin mal auf die Erklärung gespannt ihr Kernphysiker ^^


----------



## teufelchen582 (24. Januar 2010)

Hatte genau das selbe Problem...hab mein NB auch neu gehabt....Lad mal den aktuellen treiber deine Grafikkarte runter
Auch wenn NB neu ist sind die meistens schon veraltet.

Ich habe seid dem kein problem mehr damit...


----------



## Kyragan (24. Januar 2010)

mgpiller schrieb:


> Denke auch dein Netzteil ist zu schwach.
> 
> Allein CPU (140Watt) und Grafikkarte (230Watt) kommen zusammen auf 370 Watt laut Hersteller Power-Sheet.
> Festplatte ca. 30 Watt pro Platte.
> ...



Was für ein Schwachsinn. Die CPU hat 95W TDP, die verbrät mit Sicherheit keine 140 W. Die Grafikkarte kann gemäß die PCI-Express-Spezifikationen nur maximal 75 Watt abgreifen, Festplatten liegen zwischen 6 und 8 Watt pro Platte. Den RAM kannst du getrost beiseite legen, da wird ein Riegel kaum über 5 W liegen und wenn meine Maus 10 Watt verbraten würden, würde ich mir ernsthaft Gedanken machen wie lange mein USB-Anschluss das verkraften würde...


----------



## Junglist2009 (29. Januar 2010)

Hab mir jetzt ein neues Netzteil zugelegt.
700 Watt

Aber die Standbilder kommen immer noch.


----------



## Kyragan (29. Januar 2010)

Wer auch immer dir den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt hat, dass es am Netzteil liegt. Ein Netzteil ist NICHT Schuld an Performanceproblemen. Wenn andere Games flüssig laufen und nur WoW rumspackt werden hier wohl entweder Softwareprobleme vorliegen oder der übliche Fall: WoWs Engine istn dreckiges Stück Flickenteppich aus Nullen und Einsen. Sprich: Theoretisch reicht dein Rechner locker für WoW, praktisch jedoch nicht. 
Davon abgesehen sind 700W vollkommen oversized. Das bringt dir nix außer der Tatsache, dass dein PC zu 95% in einem Auslastungsbereich arbeitet in dem die Effizienz am niedrigsten ist. Die Folge siehst du (eventuell) auf der Stromrechnung.

Generell mal Treiber auf den neusten Stand bringen, insbesondere für die Grafikkarte. Außerdem wärs ne Idee dein System mal auszumisten, sprich unnötige Dinge die nebenher laufen ausschalten oder deinstallieren, Festplatte defragmentieren (auch wenn sich das kaum auswirken wird, schaden kanns nicht). Dazu mal WoW selbst überprüfen: Stichwort Addons. Kill mal komplett WTF und Addons Ordner, mach wenn du welche brauchst nur die allernötigsten drauf und schau dann mal.
Windows müllt nach ner Weile komplett zu. Das führt zu nem enormen Leistungsverlust, wenn das System lange genug nicht erneuert wurde. Sprich: Wenns ohnehin schon langsam läuft mal Windows neu aufsetzen. Daten retten, C: formatieren und Windows installieren.


----------



## Junglist2009 (29. Januar 2010)

die festplatte hatte ich formatiert und ich hatte windows komplett neuinstalliert, windows vista und win7 dazu wow komplett neuinstalliert ohne addons.
kamen trotzdem standbilder.
die treiber sind auch auf dem neuesten stand.


----------



## Swamplord (29. Januar 2010)

Ich habe auch ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings läuft WoW perfekt ohne Probleme, nur dann wird der Bildschirm oft ohne Vorwarnung (meistens aber erst nach 2+ Stunden Spielzeit) grau-schwarz gestreift (manchmal sinds auch andere Farben^^) und dann geht garnichts mehr, ich muss den Pc also neustarten. Hab schon alles probiert, was ich so im I-Net gefunden hab (Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert, Wow neu installiert, Wow als Administrator gestartet) aber das Problem besteht immer noch. Hab das Problem seit ich den Pc hab (ca. 1 Monat) und es passiert nur bei Wow.

Hier mal die Daten vom Pc:

Prozessor:	AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor (4 CPUs), ~3.2GHz 


Speicher:	4096MB RAM

Graka: Ati Radeon HD 5770

Netzteil: 550 Watt

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit




Hoffe mir jemand kann mir weiterhelfen.

mfg


----------



## Junglist2009 (30. Januar 2010)

grafik fehler dirkt hab ich ja nich bei mir freezed das bild und nix geht mehr..

habe das auf win vista und win 7.

neuerdings verstellt sich jetzt auch andauernd meine auflösung von alleine.

meistens wenn ich nach dem freeze auf den resetknopf drücke um neuzustarten.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Januar 2010)

Junglist2009 schrieb:


> grafik fehler dirkt hab ich ja nich bei mir freezed das bild und nix geht mehr..
> 
> habe das auf win vista und win 7.
> 
> ...



Du solltest nicht auf irgendwelche Leute hören und dir dann sinnlose Sachen anschaffen. 700 Watt für den PC? Dein altes Netzteil war mehr als ausreichend.
Viel sinnvoller wäre es, wenn du dir mal temporär von nen Kumpel ne Grafikkarte borgst und schaust, ob es dann weg ist. Denn da könnte das Problem viel eher liegen.

Du sagst zwar, es passiert nur in Wow, aber das glaube ich nicht. Das mag vielleicht Zufall sein, bzw. du hast die anderen Spiele nur ansatzweise mal kurz getestet.
Wenn es Treiberprobleme wären, dann hätte die Neuinstallation geholfen. Außer, du hast den gleichen inkompatiblen Treiber wieder drauf. Welche Treiber hast du denn drauf?
Hast du dir idealerweise die neuesten Chipsatz-Treiber vond er Homepage geholt?

Was ich auch mal unbedingt testen würde, ist der Ram. Oder hast du das schon gemacht? Hast du desweiteren deine Festplatte schon mal prüfen lassen? Chkdsk drüberlaufen lassen und schauen, ob da irgendwelche beschriebenen Sektoren rumwildern, die nicht zugeordnet werden können?

Desweiteren auch mal die Mechanik der Festplatte an sich testen, die wird ja sicher S.M.A.R.T. unterstützen. Google danach, richte es ein und lies die Daten aus.

Oder hast du schon mal im Bios geschaut, ob die ganzen Einstellungen stimmen? Hat der Ram genug Spannung, oder pfuscht die automatische Erkennung.

Das sind alles so Sachen, die ich mal versuchen würde. Auch mal in der Verwaltung unter Systemfehler schauen, ob evtl. was protokoliert wurde, was weiterhelfen kann. Sowohl unter System, als auch Anwendung. Wobei sich das eher nach nen Hardware-Problem anhört.


----------



## Junglist2009 (30. Januar 2010)

Die treiber sind alles die aktuellsten die ich auf den homepages von den anbietern finden kann von der graka und auch vom mainboard.

habe jetzt knapp 4 std am stück call of duty 6 gespielt und es lief alles flüssig ohne freeze.
kaum bin ich 5 min in wow hatte ich wieder ein freeze.

den ram hab ich auch schon mit einem tool von windows überprüfen lassen es hat mir keine fehler angezeigt.

festplatte hab ich defragmentiert und es auch schon mit einer anderen festplatte getestet. freeze kommt trotzdem.

mit dem bios kenn ich mich leider nich so gut aus was die richitge spannung und so angeht.

werde mir jetzt mal eine andere graka besorgen und testen obs daran liegt..

wenn ja wär ich ziemlich enttäuscht da die grafikkarte nichtmal 2 monat alt ist.


wodrauf ich jtezt garnich klar komme ist das immer meine auflösung umgestellt ist wenn ich neustarte.

habe normal 1680 x 1050 pixel eingestellt. und er stellt sie immer wieder auf 1600 x 1200 pixel um.


----------



## Junglist2009 (30. Januar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Ich hab bei ziemlich ähnlichen (fast den gleichen, bis auf andere GraKa -> HD5850) Komponenten nen 530W Pure Power-Netzteil von  be quiet! drin. Und läuft alles super. Nur als Anregung, falls es wirklich am Netzteil liegt. :x




habe jetzt ein Cougar 700 Wat tNetzteil drinne


----------



## Klos1 (31. Januar 2010)

Leih dir aber eine aus und kauf nicht wieder irgendetwas, was danach vielleicht umsonst war. Irgendein Kumpel von dir wird dir seine doch kurz borgen können, denke ich mal.
Irgendwie kommt mir das schon komisch vor. 4 Stunden Call of Duty sind halt schon sprechend. Wenn es ein Hardware-Fehler wäre, dann sollte er ja fast überall irgendwann mal kommen.

Hast du mal versucht, was passiert, wenn du Wow im Kompatiblitätsmodus startest? Oder wenn du dir mal einen älteren Grafiktreiber drauf machst?
Und starte das ganze auch mal als Admin.


----------



## Junglist2009 (4. Februar 2010)

seitdem mittwoch patch 3.3.2 rausgekommen ist habe ich noch kein einzieges standbild gehabt..

spiele jetzt schon den ganzen morgen und alles läuft super.

o.O


----------

